# OBS Engine Replacement Glass



## Wade227 (21/1/18)

Hi Guys,

I just bought a used setup and got an OBS Engine tank with it but I need a replacement glass. Can anybody recommend a place where I can buy one in Cape Town? Ive found a couple in Joburg but I dont want to pay R100 shipping on a R50 item.

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/1/18)

Wade227 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just bought a used setup and got an OBS Engine tank with it but I need a replacement glass. Can anybody recommend a place where I can buy one in Cape Town? Ive found a couple in Joburg but I dont want to pay R100 shipping on a R50 item.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I went through the same dilemma when the glass on my top-tank mini broke. Instead of paying r100 for delivery, I bought myself a new tank. 

But the top-tank was too dear to me as it was my first rta. So I placed an order for the glass and few other stuff from fasttech. It took exactly 2 months and 15 days but I received the glass at half the cost and no delivery charges(I was charged r24 as custom handling fee by SAPO gatesville).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wade227 (21/1/18)

Okay I guess I'll do that and just have to be patient. Thanks man! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (21/1/18)

Personally I would pay R150 and get it after 2days instead of saving R100 and waiting 2months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wade227 (21/1/18)

Slick said:


> Personally I would pay R150 and get it after 2days instead of saving R100 and waiting 2months


I got a goon RDA with it as well that I've been using so I don't mind the wait. I want a few other things from fast tech anyway 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------

